# Which would you sell?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am selling one of these does which would you sell? Sorry they are not clipped. 



















This is a yearling first freshener, with a 12 hour fill. She is not set up right sorry. She is two weeks fresh in this photo.





















This is a two year old second freshener. Her udder is lopsided. She is one month fresh in these photos with a 12 hour fill.

Thanks for any advice now.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would probably sell the lopsided udder


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That is what I was thinking.  I have a daughter from her, so hopefully her udder will be better. I don't have a daughter from the black doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree, I'd sell the second one too..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

what is she and how much?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Carmen and Skyla.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

She is legacy hill quartz. I am asking 450.00. She goes back to saada and lakeshore Mira's easterlily


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I would sell the second one too...


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I would sell the second one too...


Why would you sell her?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> Why would you sell her?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I lost my mind for a second and was thinking you were saying to sell both.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No, no! Don't do that! lol. If you were, I'd take the the first one......if you were closer


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> No, no! Don't do that! lol. If you were, I'd take the the first one......if you were closer


Lol. My brain some times. I kinda like her too. Glad everyone agrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

I would sell the brown one also because the black one looks like she has a better rear attachment on the udder.


----------

